# Greenhouse in Van? (Not growin' ganja...) :)



## barefootinbabylon (Oct 10, 2012)

See title.

Am gonna be taking off sometime **soon** (Dear God, it can never come soon enough!!) I don't have the van *yet,* but it's coming, mannn!! I'm thinkin' either Chevy Cobra or (get this) a Mazda van... dunno what kind... Chevy would be easier to 'convert' to sleeping, but... there are LOTS of vans out there. 

Anyways... I have like, 50-60 types of plants, none of which are illegal (Yet). and i have no medicinal license, so... they must all be awesome herbs, and things of that nature! So... anyone have some ideas/feedback on growing plants in a van? i have AWESOME organic dirt (like... 3 years of dirt-making dirt...), and all plants are stable, happy, transplanted into adequate sized pots except for the succulents (my puppy keeps destroying those - she likes the pots...). So... there. Thanx. 

Oh. And I would LOVE to trade/'sell' cuttings/whatever of whatever plants i have... that's a big part of this... plants are majikal; they regenerate and all that... Whooo In addition to everything ELSE i wanna be trading. Fukk buyin 'n sellin - that shit's DEAD, yooo!


----------



## crow jane (Oct 10, 2012)

so, what's your set up plan?

If you have the space to give up, I see nothing wrong with rigging a small wattage fluorescent set up, but as far as growing purely from the sun in a van, that's gonna be a little tricky, yeah?


----------



## wildwerden (Oct 10, 2012)

maybe stick them on top and stay in the warmer places?


----------



## Kim Chee (Oct 10, 2012)

Buy a van in Hawaii and park it in the jungle. Soon enough, it will be completely covered in greenage. 
Unless you live in a warm climate like Florida or maybe SoCal, they're gonna struggle for the right temp. Also, as somebody said earlier: light is going to be hard to come by. A couple plants in the window? Sure. An entire garden steaming up the inside of your ride and electrical system? Your choice.


----------



## Earth (Oct 10, 2012)

Some cat here's got a real nice van for sale cheap, poke around and track him down...


----------



## Earth (Oct 10, 2012)

As for the greenhouse happening, it ain't...
I mean, how could it??


----------



## barefootinbabylon (Oct 11, 2012)

i thought you people were more creative than this!! c'mon!! Hehe. Earth, the van's on the other side of the country, otherwise... yah.

As for me, i was in Odyseey of the Mind, and then Destination Imagination. You can bet yo' ass i'ma come up with SOMETHING. And definitely gonna be following the sun... it already HAILED here in MI!! Grosss...


----------



## barefootinbabylon (Oct 11, 2012)

http://www.pr.com/press-release/46611
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100811011238AAEWMuD
http://www.moneymagpie.com/article/plants-how-to-make-money-from-propagating-seedlings-2
http://desertification.wordpress.com/2012/08/28/growing-plants-in-bottles-willem-van-cotthem/
http://containergardening.wordpress.com/

OH! This question makes me laugh. Back when I had my greenhouse and started all seedlings and also worked 9-5, I would get worried about some of the more precious things, and would load the flats the back of my Mustang hatchback every morning. Kept the windows cracked, and at lunch and coffee break time I would make dash out to the parking lot with a watering jug and mister. It made quite a handy little greenhouse! Just remember, sudden braking will send everything flying....the police would frown mightily on this practice (you could probably be ticketed for not having a load secured). *yahoo answers*


----------



## freeranger (Oct 14, 2012)

the plants on top of the van thing looks cool, but would kill your plants via transpiration: the wind whipping around those leaves would suck them dry.

other than that it looks cool.


----------



## Eager (Oct 14, 2012)

I recently turned the overcab of my RV into greenhouse, when it started leaking water through the front window. I just put down a thick tarp down to prevent water damage to the wood, and planted all sorts of herbs and native ferns/small shrubs/flowers. It works great because it gets really warm up there year round, and has the added bonus of getting rainwater.


----------



## barefootinbabylon (Oct 14, 2012)

See? Look! I KNEW somebody had had this idea before me... i ain't THAT smart. Thanx, bruddah... that sounds awesomee!! And definitely sounds like a perfect spot for planting... i hadn't thought of that! Very good...


----------

